# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  Donnerstag 29.5.......????

## Monstergap

is eigentlich irgentwer am Schöckl am Do oder sind schon alle in Leogang????

----------


## mafa

i kann net nach leogang fahren    
deswegen könnts passieren dass ich am do oder am fr am schöckel bin!

hängt aber davon ab ob ich mit den sachen die ich erledigen muss fertig werde

----------


## dr. steve bob

bin auch nicht in leogang. fahre aber höchstwahrscheinlich  am donnerstag oder freitag nach graz fahre. und wenn dieser glückliche zustand eintreten würde bin ich dann entweder freitag oder samstag am schöckl oben. und wenn i alles fertig bekomm und jetz net einschlof am computer, vielleicht sogar am sonntag a no.
könnt ma jo a klanes "scheisse-warum-san-ma-net-in-leogang" treffen machen.

----------


## mafa

> "scheisse-warum-san-ma-net-in-leogang" treffen


    

ja genau, des könntma machen.

samstag kann ich aber sicher nicht, sonntag unter umständen

----------


## dr. steve bob

also ich bin morgen freitag oben. samstag is noch fraglich-kann sein das ich samstag in der früh wieder nach wien muss. sonntag sicher nicht.

----------


## mafa

werd nicht kommen lönnen, geht sich bei mir nicht aus 

im übrigen regnets am schöckel im moment mindestens 2mal am tag.
bin net soo wild auf regentraining

----------


## dr. steve bob

jetzt hab ich am freitag alleine party feiern können.... 
na wor eh noch einer oben der mitgefeiert hat. aber zwei leute an einem fenstertag? bei supergeilem wetter!!!!?
hast aber schon recht. die rennstreckn wor ziemlich schwirig zum fahren. durch den regen am vortag (und in der nacht?) war es so schmierig das da auf den wurzeln öfter einmal die reifen wegzogen hat.
dafür war auf der nordschleife nix los. fast kanne wanderer

----------

